# SyncLoopWakelock



## maha1o (Dec 27, 2011)

hello, last night i decided to let my phone idle overnight and see how my idle battery drain was.. after i woke up i noticed that BetterBatteryStats was reporting a wake lock from something called SyncLoopWakeLock does anyone know what this is? or has anyone else have this? im currently running AOKP B22 with IMO stable kernel. Thanks.


----------



## holmsc (Jan 5, 2012)

maha1o said:


> hello, last night i decided to let my phone idle overnight and see how my idle battery drain was.. after i woke up i noticed that BetterBatteryStats was reporting a wake lock from something called SyncLoopWakeLock does anyone know what this is? or has anyone else have this? im currently running AOKP B22 with IMO stable kernel. Thanks.


I encountered this for the first time last night and would also love to know more. I've been trying to optimize my phone for extremely low battery drain during idle, and this is the first time I've seen this particular wakelock. It kept my phone awake for about 12 minutes overnight, which is certainly enough to drain a bit of battery. It certainly wasn't a huge drain, I saw about 10% drain in 8 hours, but this is one of the more significant wakelocks I've seen - no idea what it is!

I'm running Apex 1.0.2 with imoseyon's Lean Kernel 2.2.0exp1-230


----------



## chamonix (Aug 30, 2011)

For those interested in knowing what this wakelock is: https://github.com/asksven/BetterBatteryStats-Knowledge-Base/wiki/SyncLoopWakeLock


----------

